# statische Analyse-Tools



## kneitzel (8. Mai 2019)

Aber wo wir das Thema lint gerade mehr oder weniger auf dem Tisch haben: Hast Du Erfahrungen mit weiteren Code Analyse Tools (am liebsten frei oder zumindest bezahlbar)?

Ich bin da von Visual Studio etwas verwöhnt (Enterprise Edition haben wir da im Einsatz gehabt).

Ich habe mich da etwas umgesehen und habe jetzt PMD, FindBugs und CheckStyle gesehen, die wohl recht verbreitet sind.
Und für IntelliJ gibt es das AddOn QAPlug mit weiteren AddIns für eben diese Tools.

Hast Du da Erfahrungen mit gesammelt? Oder wie ist da Deine / Eure Sicht drauf?


----------



## mihe7 (8. Mai 2019)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Hast Du Erfahrungen mit weiteren Code Analyse Tools (am liebsten frei oder zumindest bezahlbar)?


Nur mit den Dreien, die Du schon genannt hast und das z. T. auch nur am Rande, wollte die aber auch mehr nutzen. Wobei für Findbugs jetzt ja Spotbugs Verwendung findet. Schöne Sache, läuft mit maven-plugin.


----------



## mrBrown (8. Mai 2019)

Ich nutz bisher Checkstyle, PMD und jqassistant. Findbugs kenn ich, irgendwelche Probleme gab's da aber mal mit, Spotbugs scheint aber ganz nett zu sein, dass sollte ich mal probieren...

Zusätzlich alle Warnungen von Java selbst aktiviert, die sind zumindest mit Maven normal nicht aktiv.


Und halt alles mit Tests abgedeckt und Test-Coverage gemessen, zT zusätzlich mit Mutation-Tests.


----------



## Barista (8. Mai 2019)

error prone von google


----------



## kneitzel (8. Mai 2019)

Barista hat gesagt.:


> error prone von google


Ahh ja, das kannte ich auch noch nicht. Werde ich mir auch einmal ansehen.


----------

